# Anarchy project question



## Christos (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello folks.I am thinking of a project for a pair of 2-way monitor speakers with Anarchy midbass drivers and the following tweeter from SB Acoustics:

http://www.sbacoustics.com/index.php?link=products_detail&nop=5&noc=36

OR

http://www.sbacoustics.com/index.php?link=products_detail&nop=5&noc=35

Do you think it could be a successfull project using a 1st order crossover at 2,5Khz in a sealed box configuration?

Any comments are welcome.

Thanks in advance,

Christos


----------



## Kevin Haskins (Nov 14, 2007)

Christos said:


> Hello folks.I am thinking of a project for a pair of 2-way monitor speakers with Anarchy midbass drivers and the following tweeter from SB Acoustics:
> 
> http://www.sbacoustics.com/index.php?link=products_detail&nop=5&noc=36
> 
> ...


There would be no problem using with that tweeter but I'd never consider a 1st order acoustic slope with drivers with that little overlap. You won't get a 1st order acoustic response out of either due to their natural roll-off. True 1st order slopes are actually difficult to implement. It takes more components not less and you have to choose drivers carefully and the easiest solutions are those with lots of smooth overlap where the acoustic roll-off of the driver is at least 1-2 octaves away from the crossover point. That doesn't describe either of these drivers.

Kevin Haskins
Exodus Audio


----------



## Tony Nelson (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats funny. I've been working on a design using the SB25 tweet. I've just been finalizing the xo a little bit. Im exicited to complete this project.


----------



## Christos (Dec 27, 2007)

Tony Nelson said:


> Thats funny. I've been working on a design using the SB25 tweet. I've just been finalizing the xo a little bit. Im exicited to complete this project.



I will contact you shortly..:T..I will be using this tweeter: *SB29RDC-C000-4*


----------

